# 2020 - Chicagoland  Klassics - Addison IL. March 29



## cr250mark (Mar 5, 2020)

Typically a Great Show.
Weather is a month ahead of schedule
Hopefully it will keep up and many will show up.
Mark


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 10, 2020)

Im hoping to make it ... should be a good time 
Bob


----------



## the tinker (Mar 11, 2020)

Won't be there.  Covid 19


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 11, 2020)

Your right ... great time to finish some project bikes , and play the board game Risk ...


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Won't be there.  Covid 19



should be some cheap prices if no customers.Hope there are a lot of sellers.


----------



## biker (Mar 12, 2020)

Yup I think I will get some good deals.


----------



## badbob (Mar 16, 2020)

Looks like this one has been pushed back a week until Sunday April 5th..


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks Bob for update 
Keep our fingers crossed.
Mark


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 16, 2020)

I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING TO AN OUTDOOR SWAP MEET.
THE FRESH AIR AND SUNSHINE ARE A GOOD REMEDY FOR CABIN FEVER!
LOOKING FORWARD TO LOCAL SWAP MEET ON MARCH 29TH IN ADDISON, ILLINOIS.
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE.
IF NOT BE BE BORED!


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2020)

badbob said:


> Looks like this one has been pushed back a week until Sunday April 5th..



where did you see this ??


----------



## badbob (Mar 20, 2020)

Now swap has been cancelled


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 20, 2020)

SO SORRY TO HEAR!!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 20, 2020)

badbob said:


> Now swap has been cancelled




knocking them out one by one .
Now AA to wait for !


----------



## nick tures (Mar 25, 2020)

that sucks


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 25, 2020)

Was hoping to find some parts i been looking for and some crusty trusty bikes .... ahhhh...i guess its the best thing too do to protect others ... there will be others later on
Bob


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 25, 2020)

Push back is acceptable.  I'll bring free CABE t shirts.


----------

